# How to properly "de-algaenize" plastic tub



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I purchased a whisky barrell and plastic tub/liner from a local garden center today, along with some Schultz Aquatic Soil, water hyacinth, cabomba and anachris (to start). Not that that's important.

The tub was full of rain water outside and has some algae remnants in it. How can I properly clean it to remove all algae but safely enough so as not to harm future fish and plant inhabitants?

-Jason


----------



## Zanmato (May 3, 2004)

Some people will argue on what concentration to use, but you fill up the tub with water and bleach (1 parts bleach to 4 or 10 parts water, people will argue about the mix) and let it sit for a while. Algae will be all gone. You will need to thouroughly rinse out the container though.

Anyway, this happened in my pet's water container and that's how I got it out. After rinsing really well, I guess you could also put some water conditioner in there to help out, it will be safe to use. I didn't put any water conditioner in my dog's water container though, since it's not rated for consumption.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Zanmato said:


> Some people will argue on what concentration to use, but you fill up the tub with water and bleach (1 parts bleach to 4 or 10 parts water, people will argue about the mix) and let it sit for a while. Algae will be all gone. You will need to thouroughly rinse out the container though.
> 
> Anyway, this happened in my pet's water container and that's how I got it out. After rinsing really well, I guess you could also put some water conditioner in there to help out, it will be safe to use. I didn't put any water conditioner in my dog's water container though, since it's not rated for consumption.


I like your icon... Aqua Teen Hunger Force. 

I will try your suggestion. I figured that it would involve bleach, but wanted to ask before potentially doing something permanently bad.

-Jason


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I won't go into the concentration issue, but it's also a good safeguard to rinse well with dechlor after using a bleach solution, then again several times with straight water.


----------

